# Maru 4x4 (springs structure)



## daniel0731ex (Mar 8, 2010)

http://www.wretch.cc/album/album.php?id=juice0803&book=23

Finally, a mass produced screw-spring 4x4 with original design. The V-cube mechanism have many flaws on the inner layer. The YJ 4x4 pops when you try to cut two layers with two layers.

I wonder when this will come out?

(PS: the dimensions and 6.3mm×6.3mm×6.3mm, a very unique size.)


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 8, 2010)

Cool, I hope it's good.


----------



## kprox1994 (Mar 8, 2010)

Its like the perfect size, slightly bigger than an eastsheen/mini qj, but much smaller than a rubiks/mefferts/qj


----------



## bigbee99 (Mar 8, 2010)

i hope its good, and i hope its easy to buy


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 8, 2010)

Edit: I might get this. I'm not sure.


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 8, 2010)

Awesome. I need a new 4x4.


----------



## (R) (Mar 8, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> http://www.wretch.cc/album/album.php?id=juice0803&book=23
> 
> Finally, a mass produced screw-spring 4x4 with original design. The V-cube mechanism have many flaws on the inner layer. The YJ 4x4 pops when you try to cut two layers with two layers.
> 
> ...



Do you mean Centimeters?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 8, 2010)

(R) said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.wretch.cc/album/album.php?id=juice0803&book=23
> ...



Nonono, that's why he said it was a *unique size*.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 8, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> (R) said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...


6.3 mm?? That's really small, and from the pics, it's pretty similar to the Mini QJ.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 8, 2010)

looking forward to this. is this actually the xcube4?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 9, 2010)

rachmaninovian said:


> looking forward to this. is this actually the xcube4?



no.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 9, 2010)

Looks good. Hope to buy this.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 9, 2010)

(R) said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.wretch.cc/album/album.php?id=juice0803&book=23
> ...



GRRR, this time i tried NOT to make unit mistakes, and i still failed :fp.
i guess i'm just born with it eh?


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 9, 2010)

any pics of the internals? it seems like that screw is in a really weird place on the ball mech.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 9, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> any pics of the internals? it seems like that screw is in a really weird place on the ball mech.



i just assumed that its not the vcube mech coz i didnt see the inner center.



PS: Dan Cohen's ID sux


----------



## Edward (Mar 9, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > any pics of the internals? it seems like that screw is in a really weird place on the ball mech.
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEVjOudHHWk

On topic:
I want this cube darnit.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 9, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > any pics of the internals? it seems like that screw is in a really weird place on the ball mech.
> ...



no you didn't. now stop posting idiotic innuendos and various other inappropriate stuff or I'll just ban you. You've been doing it for months and its not funny at all.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 9, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...



translation: your ID sucks.


----------



## Truncator (Mar 9, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> translation: your ID sucks.



Yours is worse. What does '0731ex' even mean?

Anyway, I will probably just stick to my QJ.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 9, 2010)

Truncator said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > translation: your ID sucks.
> ...



a lot of people have these kind of user IDs. look at "Sa967st".


----------



## Erik (Mar 9, 2010)

If it's an original mech: GIMME!!! *drools*


----------



## DaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

^Erik's reaction to finding out about this


----------



## JeffDelucia (Mar 9, 2010)

Looks very cool. I've been looking for a new 4x4 because i dont like the non-springy feel of my mefferts.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Mar 10, 2010)

Actually CubeNJoy is saying it's gonna come out too.



CubeNJoy said:


> Translated:
> Taiwan, the hot news is reporting to the floor in the cube.
> Deep Blue 4x4x4 cube is the release said.
> [EDITED BECAUSE IT DOESN"T MAKE SENSE] Not Eastsheen mehanism, not a Rubik's, rather a V-cube mech.
> ...



FAIL TRANSLATION

But it says it's an original (mostly) original mech. (closest to the v cube mech)

But i think it'll be a long time until it comes out.
CubeNJoy didn't even get a sample cube yet.

EDIT: why are they making ANOTHER limited edition cube?
EDIT2: what's with the FLOOR???


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 10, 2010)

OMG XUCBE :O :O :O :O :O :O :O


----------



## Stefan (Mar 10, 2010)

hyunchoi98 said:


> FAIL TRANSLATION
> what's with the FLOOR???


And what's with _"Photographer will be released"_, is he held hostage?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 10, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> OMG XUCBE :O :O :O :O :O :O :O



no, this is not the X-cube, at least from what i heard from xb27


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 10, 2010)

hyunchoi98 said:


> why are they making ANOTHER limited edition cube?



actually, the transparent red maru mini already exists or a long time.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 10, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Truncator said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...


wat.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Mar 10, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Truncator said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



silly daniel don't know history of sela's name :2


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 10, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> silly daniel don't know history of sela's name :2



Nor do I. Enlighten me


----------



## Erik (Mar 10, 2010)

DaBear said:


> pic
> 
> ^Erik's reaction to finding out about this



ehm, I don't really get aroused by cubes...at all....


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 10, 2010)

@Erik: Lol


----------



## DaBear (Mar 11, 2010)

Erik said:


> DaBear said:
> 
> 
> > pic
> ...



and no one really gets aroused by Megan Fox


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 11, 2010)

DaBear said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > DaBear said:
> ...



Megan Fox =/= Cube


----------



## DaBear (Mar 11, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> DaBear said:
> 
> 
> > Erik said:
> ...



chill out dude, it was an obvious joke


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 11, 2010)

DaBear said:


> chill out dude, it was an obvious joke



Haha, I know. Just wanted to point that out.


----------



## DaBear (Mar 11, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> DaBear said:
> 
> 
> > chill out dude, it was an obvious joke
> ...



but what would be awesome would be if someone made a cube in the shape of megan fox's body


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Mar 11, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...



This makes me sad face. Funny is an opinion, and threats of banning... just seems like an abuse of power... especially when someone else posts a huge picture stating "I came" just slightly after and doesn't get reprimanded. Not to mean any disrespect to Dan Cohen, but come on. that is just immature (as was what he did, but two wrongs don't make a right =P)

anyway, I think this cube looks amazing. The yj 4x4 has outstanding outer layers, but the inners are just aweful. I think if this cube fixes that problem, the mini qj will be losing some sales.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 12, 2010)

DaBear said:


> but what would be awesome would be if someone made a cube in the shape of megan fox's body



Hybrid that with corner cubies from... aw, forget it


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 12, 2010)

DaBear said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > DaBear said:
> ...



Well we'd either have to redefine what a cube is, or Megan Fox would have to get REALLY REALLY FAT.


----------



## DaBear (Mar 12, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> DaBear said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



or we could just make it with uneven pieces like the 2x2 heads are made


----------



## joey (Mar 12, 2010)

Megan Fox IS fat.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 12, 2010)

DaBear said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > DaBear said:
> ...



Those aren't cubes. Those are twisty puzzles.


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 12, 2010)

joey said:


> Megan Fox IS fat.



wat?


----------



## bigbee99 (May 17, 2010)

sorry for the bump, but does anyone know if this was released yet?


----------



## Konsta (May 17, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> sorry for the bump, but does anyone know if this was released yet?



I just bought a black one today from hknowstore. Can't wait to get my hands on it


----------



## dillonbladez (May 17, 2010)

popbuying.
lanlan 4x4 black


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 17, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> popbuying.
> lanlan 4x4 black



Um. LL =/= Maru. I'm not sure if you noticed that.


----------



## JeffDelucia (May 17, 2010)

AHH maru 4x4 on hknowstore.com for 25$!!


----------



## dillonbladez (May 17, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > popbuying.
> ...



oh. sorry  think i got them mixed up. they're so similar though


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 17, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> oh. sorry  think i got them mixed up. they're so similar though



It's ok.

Do you know what the mechanisms are like for the LL and Maru 4x4's?


----------



## JeffDelucia (May 17, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > oh. sorry  think i got them mixed up. they're so similar though
> ...



I dont know about the maru but the lanlan is baisicly a mini qj.


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 18, 2010)

I chocked the pictures of the reviews of this cube, it seems that it still have mechanism similar to the V-cube design


----------



## akiramejin (May 18, 2010)

but doesn't the middle layer not have a clicking mechanism? or did they work around that?


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 18, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> I chocked the pictures of the reviews of this cube, it seems that it still have mechanism similar to the V-cube design



Can anyone who has this, or is purchasing it, confirm this as soon as possible.


----------



## koreancuber (May 18, 2010)

look at the comments


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 18, 2010)

well, what i meant by  is that it's not a completely original design. 
But no, there's no clicking mechanism for the inner layers. they have this really weird extension on the core. it's a biit like an Eastsheen + V-cube hybrid.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 18, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> well, what i meant by  is that it's not a completely original design.
> But no, there's no clicking mechanism for the inner layers. they have this really weird extension on the core. it's a biit like an Eastsheen + V-cube hybrid.



Is it good?


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 18, 2010)

*Said to be currently the best 4x4, but you never know unless you try it.*


----------



## SuperNerd (May 18, 2010)

I got this from the iCubik ad on the index page.

Has anyone ordered from that site? I've never heard of them.

EDIT: WOAH! That shipping is expensive!


----------



## DaijoCube (May 18, 2010)

Be sure I'll be buying it"!!"!" I love the small size plus the YJ mech!


----------



## boyscout (May 18, 2010)

I just got one from a local seller today. It hasn't broken in yet. So i still like my miniQJ. It came pretty stiff. But indeed it got potential. The plastic i kind a hard like old rubiks feel or type A feel. It can cut corner pretty well, but not as 'butter feel' as v cube or YJ. The outer layer move smooth and crispy. But the center slice has a little annoying thing, there are more friction going on there then the outer layer. But the good news is it doesnt have core missalignment. Maybe tonight i would dissasamble it and try hard to broken it in.


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 18, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> Be sure I'll be buying it"!!"!" I love the small size plus the *V-Cube* mech!



fix'd.


----------



## joey (May 18, 2010)

Any internal pics?


----------



## iasimp1997 (May 18, 2010)

Just because it's screw spring structure doesn't make it good. Judging by the Maru 2x2's quality, I wouldn't expect anything.
EDIT: Well, I haven't tried it, so I have no idea. I just wouldn't expect any godliness.


----------



## riffz (May 18, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Just because it's screw spring structure doesn't make it good. Judging by the Maru 2x2's quality, I wouldn't expect anything.
> EDIT: Well, I haven't tried it, so I have no idea. I just wouldn't expect any godliness.



I would take a Maru 2x2 over an Eastsheen any day. Have you ever tried one that's been broken in properly?


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 18, 2010)

I'm thinking that I might want one, but I'm not planning on paying that much for it. Maybe if it's sold on PopBuying or an American/Canadian store I'll get one.


----------



## iasimp1997 (May 18, 2010)

riffz said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > Just because it's screw spring structure doesn't make it good. Judging by the Maru 2x2's quality, I wouldn't expect anything.
> ...



Yes... I just do not like the feel of it at all. It's basically an eastsheen that turns a little slower, with a screwspring structure. I just hate it.


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 18, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > iasimp1997 said:
> ...



you should try mine. it's better than any of the LanLans i have ever tried.


----------



## shelley (May 18, 2010)

FYI: We will be selling these at US Nationals. Once our merchandise page is set up, you will be able to pre-order them for pickup at the competition.


----------



## (R) (May 18, 2010)

Well, it does come in black... so if it gets on popbuying, then i have no choice but to buy it


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (May 18, 2010)

joey said:


> Any internal pics?


----------



## joey (May 18, 2010)

Thanks.

It looks.. interesting.. I might have to just.. buy..


----------



## canadiancuber (May 18, 2010)

hope popbuying gets one!


----------



## DaBear (May 18, 2010)

now i want one really bad.....first paycheck cant come any quicker


----------



## DaijoCube (May 18, 2010)

The size of mini QJ?
Near V-Cube mech?

GIVE ME NOW!


----------



## DaijoCube (May 18, 2010)

Click mech?


----------



## JeffDelucia (May 18, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> Click mech?



nope =p


----------



## qqwref (May 19, 2010)

OK, I see what they've done. For those who can't tell from the photos, this is essentially the YJ mechanism (modded V-cube) except:
- The core has a spring structure to help with inner-slice corner cutting.
- The hidden +centers don't have the tab, making inner slices smooth.
- The core contains two 'blocks', on faces adjacent to the center with two +centers attached, and the hidden +centers have little feet attachments inside the puzzle. When you do a double-layer turn this completely stops one layer from moving while leaving the other free.

So this should have outer layers as good as the YJ 4x4, but all three middle layers are clickless, and the mechanism cannot misalign. But it's still a variation on the V-cube design.


----------



## Konsta (May 19, 2010)

Is the maru 2x2 also 'a variation on the V-cube design'?
I/we have 2 of these, but I can't tell. It looks like the idea comes from V-cubes.


----------



## Marco Aurelio (May 19, 2010)

Is it better than the QJ 4x4?

OK, now go a question: Who is Megan Fox?

I think I remember her... Is the girl that made the Transformers movie, isn't she? One of her fingers is strange... Blargh, I don't want her anymore... Or is it a lie?

Post Scriptum: Sorry if everybody knows her, but I'm Brazilian.


----------



## joey (May 19, 2010)

Marco Aurelio said:


> Post Scriptum: Sorry if everybody knows her, but I'm Brazilian.



What's Brazilian?
My friend said she was getting one.


----------



## Chapuunka (May 19, 2010)

Marco Aurelio said:


> OK, now go a question: Who is Megan Fox?



Super-attractive American actor who is practically idolized despite her strange disease that gives her a deformed thumb.

PG-13?
http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...gbv=2&aq=0&aqi=g7g-s1g2&aql=&oq=mega&gs_rfai=


----------



## dillonbladez (May 19, 2010)

qqwref said:


> OK, I see what they've done. For those who can't tell from the photos, this is essentially the YJ mechanism (modded V-cube) except:
> - The core has a spring structure to help with inner-slice corner cutting.
> - The hidden +centers don't have the tab, making inner slices smooth.
> - The core contains two 'blocks', on faces adjacent to the center with two +centers attached, and the hidden +centers have little feet attachments inside the puzzle. When you do a double-layer turn this completely stops one layer from moving while leaving the other free.
> ...


despite the unoriginal design, that cube sounds too perfect. if there was almost no locking and no popping, i think it would be a wonderful cube.


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 19, 2010)

Konsta said:


> Is the maru 2x2 also 'a variation on the V-cube design'?
> I/we have 2 of these, but I can't tell. It looks like the idea comes from V-cubes.



no, not even a bit similar.


----------



## dillonbladez (May 19, 2010)

if anything, it's more of a 3x3 mech IMO


----------



## Feryll (May 19, 2010)

joey said:


> Marco Aurelio said:
> 
> 
> > Post Scriptum: Sorry if everybody knows her, but I'm Brazilian.
> ...



Ok, that was a little disgusting.


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (May 19, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> The size of mini QJ?
> Near V-Cube mech?
> 
> GIVE ME NOW!





prox 6.3cm


----------



## boyscout (May 19, 2010)

qqwref said:


> So this should have *outer layers as good as the YJ 4x4*, but all three middle layers are clickless, and the mechanism cannot misalign. But it's still a variation on the V-cube design.



I dont agree with that. I've tried it. YJ still better for outer layer. I feel pretty much friction going on the internal part, althought that doesn't hold the cube to turn fast, but sometimes i get a little lock inside. Maybe some sanding would make it better, or just let it broken in. Nevertheless it still the best mech so far.


----------



## deepSubDiver (May 19, 2010)

Any experience whether plastic color makes a difference and in what way?


----------



## qqwref (May 19, 2010)

boyscout said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > So this should have *outer layers as good as the YJ 4x4*, but all three middle layers are clickless, and the mechanism cannot misalign. But it's still a variation on the V-cube design.
> ...



I haven't tried it, that's just from looking at the mechanism. But I did notice that some of the hidden internal pieces had some extra plastic which could get in the way of turning before it is sanded off. It's always possible for a manufacturing company to mess up a good mechanism though, just look at some Pyraminx models


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (May 19, 2010)

deepSubDiver said:


> Any experience whether plastic color makes a difference and in what way?



I own each color base of it, black, white and transparent
i dont feel any different...
sorry, it might be because i'm not that TOO sensituve.


----------



## DaijoCube (May 19, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> DaijoCube said:
> 
> 
> > The size of mini QJ?
> ...


Still less than 7.0


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 20, 2010)

I need this cube...I keeeel too many mefferts. the hole in my pocket is increasing at the rate unimaginable ._.


----------



## Konsta (May 25, 2010)

Just got this cube and I immediately did avg of 100, I've never done so many solves in a row with 444 or bigger cubes.
Around after 30 solves it started to feel smoother, but of course it still needs some work. I've never really practiced 4x4x4, mainly because there was no good cube for my hands. Even the YJ was pretty dissapointing after modding and everything.
But this is different in many ways. This feels kinda like a flawless Rubik's 4x4x4.
The way Rubik's 4x4x4 should feel 

I got a PB single with my 15th solve (1.02.38), and I broke my avg12 twice in this avg100. Now it's 1.13.93, old one was about 2 seconds slower.

World records shall be broken with this cube


----------



## mrCage (May 25, 2010)

Konsta said:


> Just got this cube and I immediately did avg of 100, I've never done so many solves in a row with 444 or bigger cubes.
> Around after 30 solves it started to feel smoother, but of course it still needs some work. I've never really practiced 4x4x4, mainly because there was no good cube for my hands. Even the YJ was pretty dissapointing after modding and everything.
> But this is different in many ways. This feels kinda like a flawless Rubik's 4x4x4.
> The way Rubik's 4x4x4 should feel
> ...


 
Where did you order? Is the ordering page in english? They accept paypal? etc etc ... 

Per


----------



## Henrik (May 25, 2010)

mrCage said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > Just got this cube and I immediately did avg of 100, I've never done so many solves in a row with 444 or bigger cubes.
> ...



I orderd mine from http://www.hknowstore.com/ yes paypal, ordered last week got mine today. 

I would say the same as Konsta, it does feel like a Rubik's 4x4, Ive only done 18 solves so far, and I have to get used to it and it has to be more broken in. But I have gotten low 1 min and sub-1:10 (good for me at the moment) 
You will have to break it in. and the outer layers are not like the YJ more like a Rubik's.


----------



## Jani (May 25, 2010)

Me solving it


----------



## Konsta (May 25, 2010)

mrCage said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > Just got this cube and I immediately did avg of 100, I've never done so many solves in a row with 444 or bigger cubes.
> ...



I used hknowstore's ebay shop, because I'm lazy and I didn't want to register in hknowstore so I could place an order.
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARU-4x4x4-Rubi...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item439f39f162
And they accept paypal, that's the way I paid it. 

It also came pretty fast, only 8 days after I placed the order.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 26, 2010)

$2.99 cube, $22 shipping. Lulz.


----------



## ElderKingpin (May 28, 2010)

so it it better than the mini QJ.


----------



## mrCage (May 28, 2010)

Henrik said:


> mrCage said:
> 
> 
> > Konsta said:
> ...



Hi! I forgot to ask you about the sticker quality ... Good, decent or poor??

Per


----------



## Konsta (May 28, 2010)

mrCage said:


> Henrik said:
> 
> 
> > mrCage said:
> ...



After few days of practice, stickers seems to be pretty good quality.
But it's still too early to say will they stay or not.
I like the stickers very much so far.


----------



## Jani (May 28, 2010)

Konsta said:


> mrCage said:
> 
> 
> > Henrik said:
> ...



The sticker is oracal, I'd say it is like more cubesmith one with rubik's colour.


----------



## Konsta (May 28, 2010)

Jani said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > mrCage said:
> ...



I don't know what 'oracal' means, but their material is pretty similar to cubesmith stickers. Maybe little bit harder, but they crumble the same way.


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 28, 2010)

Konsta said:


> Jani said:
> 
> 
> > Konsta said:
> ...



Oracle is the brand of the material that Cubesmith uses for their stickers.


----------



## Konsta (May 28, 2010)

Ok, good to know.


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 29, 2010)

Konsta said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > Konsta said:
> ...




Ur welcome.

But i think Oracle do make different types though, i heard that the Maru uses the stiffer type?


----------



## TrollingHard (May 29, 2010)

GOD DAMN THESE QUOTE BOXES ^^^^

I want one.


----------



## nickvu2 (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks like they're on sale at Lightake.com (which appears to be the new Popbuying)

Black: http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.4x4x4_Maru_Magic_Cube_Black-29885

White: http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.4x4x4_Maru_Magic_Cube_White-29887

Transparent: http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.4x4x4_Maru_Magic_Cube_Transparent-29886


----------



## AnthonyH (Jun 15, 2010)

nickvu2 said:


> Looks like they're on sale at Lightake.com (which appears to be the new Popbuying)
> 
> Black: http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.4x4x4_Maru_Magic_Cube_Black-29885
> 
> ...



Why are they so expensive?? O.O


----------



## olivier131 (Jun 16, 2010)

AnthonyH said:


> nickvu2 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like they're on sale at Lightake.com (which appears to be the new Popbuying)
> ...



Only $18.20 on dealextreme !


----------

